# new audi tt-rs engine?



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

does anyone know if it is this 2.5L 5 cylinder engine that they are using to produce over 300bhp?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: new audi tt-rs engine? (07jettawolfs)*

its not exactly the same as our engines but yes they are using a 2.5 turbo 5 cyl im not quite sure the numbers on hp tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2flip (May 23, 2005)

it uses direct injection fsi


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Same castings, machined for FSI, CAST Aluminum INTAKE manifold (!), Twin Turbo, 3xx and some change hp. sounds fun.


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

Here's some info:
http://jalopnik.com/tag/audi-tt-rs/?id=5158768
300+ HP coming from the 2.5L I5? I can only imagine how awesome that's going to sound!


----------



## 07jettawolfs (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrewTheBrave)*

there is a link on fourtitude.com with the sound of it. it sounds awesome


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (07jettawolfs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07jettawolfs* »_there is a link on fourtitude.com with the sound of it. it sounds awesome

Here it is.








http://www.fourtitude.com/blog...d.mp3


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

wow sounds amazing i want one so bad


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (mk4chris)*

hell yeah.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

its too quiet!!
Sounds real cool though
Im a loud and proud guy sorry..


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's so airy sounding, and not the turbo kind of airy, the too many mufflers kind of airy.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: new audi tt-rs engine? (07jettawolfs)*

5 cylinders engine sounds really good!!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_It's so airy sounding, and not the turbo kind of airy, the too many mufflers kind of airy.

That's called "two turbos worth of air displacement."


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: new audi tt-rs engine? (07jettawolfs)*

Can you find pictures of this engine bay??


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: new audi tt-rs engine? (japoipnoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *japoipnoi* »_Can you find pictures of this engine bay??









x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-tt-rs.html
I want those wheels


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_Same castings, machined for FSI, CAST Aluminum INTAKE manifold (!), Twin Turbo, 3xx and some change hp. sounds fun. 

Completely different cylinder head chief.Nothing from this engine will work on the rabbit 2.5 motor.Not without adapter plates at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

And there is only one turbo.
Twin turbo _five-cylinder_ rumor never made a lick of sense anyhow...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.audiworld.com/news/09/ttrs-geneva/


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i wanna see one of those in a rabbit.


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

i wanna see one of those in my garage


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote »_Completely different cylinder head chief.Nothing from this engine will work on the rabbit 2.5 motor.Not without adapter plates at least.

What do you mean nothing will work on the 2.5 without adapters? 
This should be an OEM Turbo kit that must bolt on to the 2.5 Volkswagen motors. I want Audi to sell this kit to us.
Hawt.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

didn't know the TT engine sat transversely.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_









FAP x10000000


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (japoipnoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *japoipnoi* »_
What do you mean nothing will work on the 2.5 without adapters? 
This should be an OEM Turbo kit that must bolt on to the 2.5 Volkswagen motors. I want Audi to sell this kit to us.
Hawt.

thats like saying you could take the turbo components off a MKV 2.0T and slap it right on a MKIII/MKIV 2.0. it doesn't work like that. 
yeah our 2.5 and this new 2.5T have the same amount of cylinders and liters, but it is not the same motor.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

I'm already trying to get the valvecover here.
BTW did you guys read that the car runs 17psi boost STOCK!
I think this has the most hp/litre ever produced by VAG










_Modified by Audi4u at 8:42 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

"Twin turbo five-cylinder rumor never made a lick of sense anyhow..."
I'd say a sequential twin turbo system would make sense. Much like the one that BMW has used on some of it's turbo sixes, allowing both low end grunt, and high end horsepower, along with high horsepower numbers for small displacement engines.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_
I'd say a sequential twin turbo system would make sense. 

I think you missed my point. Regardless of the technical possibilities, to achieve the results you refer to I think we all know VW prefers an S/C-T/C combo and not twin turbos.
That's why those reports never made sense.


----------

